# Bidding help for Church (pics)



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a church i need to submit a bid request to, plowing with any amount of snow, salt and sand needed, some side walks as well. Any help would be great.





































Here are the pics


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Salt AND sand? How's that work? Also, how old is that concrete?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The problem I see is when you run along the curb, is a lot of gouging of the concrete.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought the same about the curbs, just gonna have to be careful, sanding in the parking lot, salt on the sidewalks, concrete is fairly new.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't use rock salt it will pitt the new concrete, you may have to use a ice melt for it.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

yea i planned on using bagged salt in a WB spreader for the walkways, as far as bidding, any help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you have any other pixs. Where do the cars park? It looks like it's nothing but a drive and circle in front of the building.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

car could park anywhere, most likely this will be a night job though, its not real big, just the main parking lot, that side lot, and the long drive. no other pics,.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any help would be appreciated, not terribly sure, is their any other info i can give???


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

How many sq ft is the lot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview said:


> The problem I see is when you run along the curb, is a lot of gouging of the concrete.


Curb guards will work wonders to prevent gouging. I never really had a problem even before curb guards except for exposed aggregate finishes.

Looks like a 1/2 hour max on plowing, from what I can see. Maybe less, can't really tell on the walks.

If the concrete is air-entrained (sp?) you won't have a problem with spalling. I wouldn't hold my breath that it was correctly specced and installed though.

FYI, salt does not chemically attack or harm concrete, it is the freeze\thaw cycles that cause the problems. I have the concrete blocks for walls on my salt storage and I am having no problems with it, because there is almost always salt against it, therefore no freeze\thaw.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I think you definitely have an hour of plowing and cant really tell from the pics about the walks. Complete job with pushing everything back nice and neat, no doubt at least an hour. If the only walks are the ones i see (long one across front of church & that one in the back) roughly 20min. But all these times depend on how you work. Me, im into neat lots with pushed back piles and usually 2 snowblower widths on the walks.

Theres a company that plows a church in my town that never pushes back piles and by the 3rd storm half the parking lot is gone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thought an hour would be too high, but I forgot to look what equipment he is using. I'd go with closer to an hour as well.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

measured the lot, approx 50,000 square ft. 375ft of 6 ft sidewalks, now how about a price???


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My suggestion would be to take the time estimates you got, arrive at your own conclusion, then apply the monetary rate at which you feel appropriate for the equipment being used. For someone to give definate rates for a job that's not even in their area, let alone in their neighborhood, is a sure disaster.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mick is dead on right. Your hourly rate might be $50\hour and mine could be $200, you still want me to give you a price? 

My guesstimate is if you're plowing with a 7 1/2' plow and not too much experience, you have at least an hour into it. Probably more. 

So based on that info, your bid could be $50 and I would tell you $200 because that is my hourly rate and if that's what you bid using my numbers, you could be viewed as ripping off or way overcharging your customer. 

Get an estimate on time, use your rate and you have your answer.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im going to submt a bid as follows.
$110.00 a push
Sidewalks, 35.00, includes salt
I need to check on sanding prices, but it will be double the price of what i use.
Does this sound right??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

lodogg89 said:


> Im going to submt a bid as follows.
> $110.00 a push
> Sidewalks, 35.00, includes salt
> I need to check on sanding prices, but it will be double the price of what i use.
> Does this sound right??


Good luck and how about you letting us know if you get it?


----------

